# Lcd Tft Monitor



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm pondering getting a monitor for my car so my son can watch movie's on our frequent long trip's, well and just cause it'd be cool to have! My question's are 1/ Are the roof mount one's difficult to install with such 
little space?
2/ Are the dash mounted one's awkward and messy looking?
3/ Would the 6-7" in dash motorized TFT monitor be the best
way to go?
Anyone with experience in installing or seeing these units mounted please give me some input, thank's.


----------



## ConMasta (Dec 11, 2003)

In dash are the easiest to install. Anything else requires extensive digging around to plant the wiring. And if you go the overhead route, make sure to put a peice of MDF or something above the headliner material so you drill into that and not out your roof.

Conan


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I figured the roof mount was probably the most difficult route, i'll have to figure between the in dash and the dash mount one i guess. The in dash is slightly more expensive but may be the best way to go, thanks for your input.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

if this is for your sentra I think the roofmount wouldn't be too good since it's a small car and it is a more complicated install. 
The dash mount is in plain view so you have to worry about someone maybe trying to break into your car and I think they look a little awkward too.
the indash would be your best bet. I have a 7" indash and headreast monitors and they were both an easy install. 

The other thing to consider is with an indash there is no need for a fm modulator because it has it's own "brain" if you get a roof mount or dash mount you usually have to have the sound coming from your headunit from an fm station and it doesn't always sound too good.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank's that's a little info i didn't know about, i thought i'd be able to hook it into my AUX on my headunit regardless of what unit. I'm really leaning toward's the in dash and spending the extra $$$ to make sure i'll be happy. Thanks


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

You can hook it to your aux input the fm mod is for hu that dont have aux inputs and yes its true about the reception a little too noisey for my taste


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Some pioneer head units dont require a brain. I have the Pioneer AVH-P6400CD and its a 6.5 inch screen in dash motorized and it doesnt need a brain. Just the head unit. That would probably be your best bet considering the sentra is a small car (no extra room needed for the brain, less work for installation).


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

if you are doing the monitors in your sentra, and you want them for the back seat, there are a few companys that make a bracket that hooks to you headrest bars, i think they run around $50.00, and 7 inch monitors in my store start around 249.99, just another option


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Cool thank's for all the info it come's in handy before final decision time, i think for now i'll just stick with an indash 7" monitor mYBE dd headrest monitor's later. Thanks for all your helpful hint's etc.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah I added my headrest monitors a couple of months after I got my indash. It's an easy install and they were really inexpensive :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If you really want to have the audio/video setup, but you don't feel you have enough ecperience to tackle the job. Look for a good car audio shop in your area and hear out their suggestions and prices.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> If you really want to have the audio/video setup, but you don't feel you have enough ecperience to tackle the job. Look for a good car audio shop in your area and hear out their suggestions and prices.


Or just have a friend that works at one do it for you, right Justin?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn right


----------

